# Drink mix storage (while riding)?



## Charlie the Unicorn

When I ride 80-200 miles, I have to stop multiple times to refill my bottles, usually at convenience stores. It bothers me that I'm throwing out plastic gatorade/powerade/vitamin water bottles after I dump everything into my water bottles.

I thought about buying individual packets, but then thought about buying tubes to hold the drink mix. It appears I'd need about 50 ml capacity for the amount of powder I use in 1 water bottle. This way I can buy the water, dump it into my bottles w/ the powder and then hand the empties back to the store (almost all my rides are in NY, CT, MA so they have to take the empties back w/ the deposit rules).

Anyone else do this?


----------



## bruin11

I just use plastic snack sized bags to hold the powder. And then I fill from faucets along the way or buy bottled water.


----------



## tlg

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> It bothers me that I'm throwing out plastic gatorade/powerade/vitamin water bottles after I dump everything into my water bottles.





> This way I can buy the water, dump it into my bottles w/ the powder and then hand the empties back to the store (almost all my rides are in NY, CT, MA so they have to take the empties back w/ the deposit rules).


I'm confused. Why do you throw out the Gatorade bottles if they have to take the empties back? What's the difference from buying water and buying Gatorade... you're still left with an empty bottle.

As far as what to carry your mix in? Most everyone just uses zip lock bags. Sandwhich size or snack size.


----------



## pmf

bruin11 said:


> I just use plastic snack sized bags to hold the powder. And then I fill from faucets along the way or buy bottled water.


This is exactly what I do. Fill each zip lock snack bag (they're half the size of sandwich bags) with one serving of powder. Pour it in the bottle, fill it up with water from a fountain. No need to buy bottled water.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn

tlg said:


> I'm confused. Why do you throw out the Gatorade bottles if they have to take the empties back? What's the difference from buying water and buying Gatorade... you're still left with an empty bottle.
> 
> As far as what to carry your mix in? Most everyone just uses zip lock bags. Sandwhich size or snack size.



Ok - gets a little confusing-- water and carbonated beverages have a deposit in NY. Same for CT, but some of the "fruit water" ie: Vitamin Water, SOBE, etc also have deposits. 

Gatorade and powerade are not deposit bottles. I think MA is more along the lines of NY. If I buy bottled water and dump it, it's not like the bottle needs to be washed out before being returned.

As for the plastic bags-- they're also kind of a waste and can get really messy. I think I found some (reusable) tubes that will work.


----------



## tlg

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> Ok - gets a little confusing-- water and carbonated beverages have a deposit in NY. Same for CT, but some of the "fruit water" ie: Vitamin Water, SOBE, etc also have deposits.
> 
> Gatorade and powerade are not deposit bottles. I think MA is more along the lines of NY. If I buy bottled water and dump it, it's not like the bottle needs to be washed out before being returned.


Ahhh ok that makes sense.



> As for the plastic bags-- they're also kind of a waste and can get really messy. I think I found some (reusable) tubes that will work.


I've never had a problem with a zip lock being messy. And they're reusable.

I applaud your efforts of being environmentally conscious. What are the reusable tubes you found? Are they plastic?


----------



## bruin11

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> I think I found some (reusable) tubes that will work.


I have some tubes that I have used as well but they don't sit as well in the rear pockets of the jersey. A folded zip lock baggie lies nice and flat.


----------



## evs

I'm in Mass. I try to get my water refills at Cumberland Farms, free water and ice every time.  Take out my little baggie and dump it in, put my baggie in my pocket for reuse. Good to go....


----------



## J.R.

I use the Nuun tablet tubes. I put in one Nuun tablet and fill the rest of the tube with drink mix.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn

J.R. said:


> I use the Nuun tablet tubes. I put in one Nuun tablet and fill the rest of the tube with drink mix.



Thanks for this-- I don't know why I didn't think of it. I've got a bunch of empties laying around (even though mine are fizz not nuun).


----------



## Mike T.

pmf said:


> This is exactly what I do. Fill each zip lock snack bag (they're half the size of sandwich bags) with one serving of powder. Pour it in the bottle, fill it up with water from a fountain. No need to buy bottled water.


That's exactly what I do too. All pre-measured - glucose powder, fructose powder, salt and potassium.


----------



## ericm979

I got some small ziplock type bags, about 2" x 3". Each one holds a bottle's worth of drink powder (I use skratch labs; other brands may be bulkier per serving).


----------



## MerlinAma

Hammer Nutrition "capsule dispenser" works perfectly for me. Easy to carry, reusable, etc. The only thing of theirs I've found that really works!


----------



## HyperSprite

I do the snack size ziploc as well but keep them in a 1lb coffee bag to keep them dry and contained.


----------



## Peter P.

Some stores will not take back your empties, particularly convenience stores.

Also, you can check some of the camping outfits such as REI or, since you're in New England, Eastern Mountain Sports. They carry storage bottles of various handy sizes. Or, you can save an old vitamin pill bottle or similar and repurpose it.


----------



## fedrusion

Small sandwich/snack baggies. I can make sure I get my drink mix, and if I'm riding with others we all fill up off a gallon of water which most convenience stores carry for about 1.00 vs multiple bottles of whatever drink they happen to carry. It also means money left over for a coke and reeses fast break.


----------



## Rokh Hard

1) put powder (EFS is best) in baggie, include scoop. 
2) scoop out desired amount into water bottle. 
3) fill water bottle with water. 
4) shake. (the water bottle)
5) enjoy. 

if you become good enough like me, you will not need the scoop....but that is many years of experience, so i doubt you will succeed. ive worked really long and hard on this process and its the best one out there.

good luck.


----------



## spdntrxi

those tablets that dissolve are perfect for this..


----------



## Rokh Hard

yep. works great. get the caffeine version. 

http://www.saltstick.com/products/sscapsplus/cfeatures.htm


----------



## Corenfa

ericm979 said:


> I got some small ziplock type bags, about 2" x 3". Each one holds a bottle's worth of drink powder (I use skratch labs; other brands may be bulkier per serving).


Skratch Labs also has single serving packages that work great in a Jersey pocket. They're easy to open and pour and they're water resistant enough that I've never had one turn to cake after sitting in my jersey pocket after a couple hundred miles. And, they're recyclable.


----------



## ericm979

Yea. I customize my packets of Skratch with slightly less mix than they recommend,so it tastes lighter, and a small pinch of salt.


----------



## Zurichman

Rokh Hard said:


> 1) put powder (EFS is best) in baggie, include scoop.
> 2) scoop out desired amount into water bottle.
> 3) fill water bottle with water.
> 4) shake. (the water bottle)
> 5) enjoy.
> 
> if you become good enough like me, you will not need the scoop....but that is many years of experience, so i doubt you will succeed. ive worked really long and hard on this process and its the best one out there.
> 
> good luck.


It doesn't take a rocket scientist to put 2 scoops of whatever performance drink you are using in a zip lock bag. At least not the last time I checked it out. BTW I use Accelerade.


----------



## tihsepa

I use a zip lock and seal it with a food saver. Add more mix, seal, add seal............

I have got four servings in a bag. Works good for rides like RAGBRAI. I just bite the end off and pour it in.


----------



## willieboy

I use an old prescription bottle. Holds one and a half scoops of Skratch


----------



## Rokh Hard

Zurichman said:


> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to put 2 scoops of whatever performance drink you are using in a zip lock bag. At least not the last time I checked it out. BTW I use Accelerade.


some may use more than 2 scoops. but thats besides the point.


----------



## Mike T.

Zurichman said:


> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to put 2 scoops of whatever performance drink you are using in a zip lock bag. At least not the last time I checked it out. BTW I use Accelerade.


You need to check how much energy you need from each bottle and how much energy comes from "two scoops". I think you'll find that it isn't nearly enough, unless you're supporting it with eating solid food too.


----------



## Rokh Hard




----------



## Rokh Hard




----------



## Zurichman

Mike T. said:


> You need to check how much energy you need from each bottle and how much energy comes from "two scoops". I think you'll find that it isn't nearly enough, unless you're supporting it with eating solid food too.


Mike I know this is an old thread but the 2 scoops is about all I could stand with the Accelerade. Thanks to everyone's advice on the wheel building forum my wheels worked out great for me. I experimented some this year and I used Cliff Bars previously for added energy while riding and used fig bars this last year which worked out great for me.


----------



## Rokh Hard

try Bonk Breaker bars. no soy. awesome.

Nutrition Bars | Bonk Breaker




Zurichman said:


> Mike I know this is an old thread but the 2 scoops is about all I could stand with the Accelerade. Thanks to everyone's advice on the wheel building forum my wheels worked out great for me. I experimented some this year and I used Cliff Bars previously for added energy while riding and used fig bars this last year which worked out great for me.


----------

